# One for the lads to do list :)



## Priority 7 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just spotted this in the Daily Mail


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pture-eeriness-worlds-abandoned-brothels.html

Pop it on your to do lists now lads  Sorry Ladies don't want your good explorer names besmirched


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2011)

Y know when you see somewhere and you think "that'd look better derelict" I always imagined brothels to be like that! Bit HDR'ed for my liking, but really interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

Arrrrrrgggggghhh my eyes are bleeding


----------



## smiler (Dec 30, 2011)

My missus just told me that’s on my t leave list, would be bad for my blood pressure.


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 30, 2011)

_



Stunning photographs capture eeriness of world's abandoned brothels

Click to expand...

_
I'm not totally against HDR but that quote is a bit of a stretch. Wouldn't mind doing a whore house, photographically speaking.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 30, 2011)

I didnt have an issue with the HDR but then my reactolights did go very dark so probably why my eyes aren't bleeding...


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 30, 2011)

I wondered why my membership renewal hadn't come through the post! I was close to getting a Loyalty Card!


----------



## nelly (Dec 30, 2011)

Whats a "Brothel"??


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 30, 2011)

Its one of those places the police keep nicking you outside in your taxis...you know the one where you say "I am just picking up a fare honest!!" when quizzed about the flowers you have the excuse "I double as a flower delivery guy when cabbing is quiet"


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2011)

Sod the P3 mask...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 30, 2011)

why won't someone think of the 'Herbs & Spices'!! The poor fellas left on the shelf, not wanted by anyone!!


----------



## alex76 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice one p7 that made me laugh.. 
I don’t really understand why a lot of people have got beef over HDR/Editing as I find playing around with images as long as they done properly and look nice can be as much fun as taking the image its self as I can spend many hours of enjoyment with photoshop.


----------



## Breesey (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it would be more fitting to imagine that's a mountain of coke left behind in the first picture. 

Some interesting photos, but it looks like a derelict nightclub really. Still cool though, and I bet there's quite an atmosphere in there.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 2, 2012)

yes to whores and yes to UE and i thought the daily fail hated UE kids after the most haunted stunt


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Sorry Ladies don't want your good explorer names besmirched


That's a bit divisive, isn't it! An explore is an explore and we're all explorers. 
There was a good one on DP some time back along, but I can't recall it's name or find it at the mo. It was quite amazing too. I wouldn't mind exploring one.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that the one that was done up like some kind of fairy castle?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2012)

RichardB said:


> Was that the one that was done up like some kind of fairy castle?


Ah, I wasn't thinking of that one, Richard. The one I had in mind was overseas. Not sure where though.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I know the one you mean now, it was definitely a brothel while this one was only probably [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19479[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2012)

Found it, but sadly there's no pics now.  It was in Korea and had a wonderful oriental decor. 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5397[/ame]


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2012)

RichardB said:


> I think I know the one you mean now, it was definitely a brothel while this one was only probably http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19479



It wasn't a brothel it was a swingers and bdsm club iirc.


----------

